# Opening a Company in Turkey



## Sh_shahami (Sep 28, 2012)

Whats the requirements to open a new Company in Turkey,
I'm looking for more info about opening a new Company in turkey as im an American.
Can I do that?
Is any EU member citizen could do it?
How much its going to cost me?and how long it take ?
Regards


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome

I would guess the first thing you should do is check the Turkish embassy site of your home country.. that will tell you what visas etc you will need


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Provided that you have the required visa, there are some paperwork to be done, but it is the same procedure for local citizens too. 

Trade Services | Turkey Business Guide

You will need a lawyer/accountant to assist you as the documentation will be in Turkish and they will know about the required procedures.

Good luck!


----------



## Sh_shahami (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for Reply ,Do you know any good firm by any chance inside the Turkey ?
I'm looking to open a new call center inside turkey to expand my marketing team.
Regards



belgarath said:


> Provided that you have the required visa, there are some paperwork to be done, but it is the same procedure for local citizens too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

How big a center are you talking about ? You might use existing call center services and they probably will be happy to act as your virtual call center. 

I can't recommend consultants/lawyers but keep posting details and someone else might.


----------

